# How important is spacing between data cables and electrical wiring?



## Funkadelicfred (Jan 30, 2019)

I know there was a time before twisted pairs and shielding where data cables should not be run close to electrical wiring, but don't the aforementioned advancements largely nullify the need for spacing now? Like if I wanted to run 150 feet of Cat6 and ty-wrap it to a 10/3 Teck cable or something like that, would it still cause interference or is there no reason to worry?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

My understanding is that it’s generally not a big deal, however, I still wouldn’t risk it. In most situations it’s pretty easy to run them separately. I would never attach the low-voltage wire directly to a higher voltage cable for a long run. But I would pass them through the same hole if I had to.


----------



## Funkadelicfred (Jan 30, 2019)

HackWork said:


> My understanding is that it’s generally not a big deal, however, I still wouldn’t risk it. In most situations it’s pretty easy to run them separately. I would never attach the low-voltage wire directly to a higher voltage cable for a long run. But I would pass them through the same hole if I had to.


I do a lot of work in barns, so for things like temp probes and control wiring, a lot of the time it's a lot easier to simply ty-wrap them to the conduit which contains #12 or #10 max, instead of maneuvering around all the pens and all that nonsense. Would you still recommend keeping it seperate?


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Funkadelicfred said:


> I know there was a time before twisted pairs and shielding where data cables should not be run close to electrical wiring, but don't the aforementioned advancements largely nullify the need for spacing now? Like if I wanted to run 150 feet of Cat6 and ty-wrap it to a 10/3 Teck cable or something like that, would it still cause interference or is there no reason to worry?




6” space and cross power cables at right angles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funkadelicfred (Jan 30, 2019)

VELOCI3 said:


> 6” space and cross power cables at right angles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the reason for the right angle crossing?


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Funkadelicfred said:


> What's the reason for the right angle crossing?




Holdover technique from coax. Less interference. Run cat 6 shielded 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funkadelicfred (Jan 30, 2019)

VELOCI3 said:


> Holdover technique from coax. Less interference. Run cat 6 shielded
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry I don't understand. Holdover technique? Not familiar with that.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Funkadelicfred said:


> I'm sorry I don't understand. Holdover technique? Not familiar with that.




Install practices 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Funkadelicfred said:


> I do a lot of work in barns, so for things like temp probes and control wiring, a lot of the time it's a lot easier to simply ty-wrap them to the conduit which contains #12 or #10 max, instead of maneuvering around all the pens and all that nonsense. Would you still recommend keeping it seperate?


I would have no problem with tywrapping those control cables to grounded metallic pipe, but I’m by no means an expert on this type of thing


----------



## Funkadelicfred (Jan 30, 2019)

HackWork said:


> I would have no problem with tywrapping those control cables to grounded metallic pipe, but I’m by no means an expert on this type of thing


It's PVC but I wouldn't think small amounts of current on 120 V would really bother with a temp probe's readouts either. It's not up to me but I was just wondering how necessary it was.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Funkadelicfred said:


> It's PVC but I wouldn't think small amounts of current on 120 V would really bother with a temp probe's readouts either. It's not up to me but I was just wondering how necessary it was.




Are those probes on CANBUS? I just ran a ton of those through Liebert overhead condensers and there were a lot of power wires nearby. No comm issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

We don't have Tek cabe down here, but it's PVC coated armored cable, right? That's going to prevent most interference. 

Sensor cables are much different from voice / data / video cables. I don't know what kind of temperature sensors you're using, but that dramatically changes things. I think thermistors are pretty safe, 0-10V and I think RTDs, interference can easily affect accuracy. If it's actually a 4-20ma transmitter, it's pretty much interference proof. If it's an RS-485 transmitter, it's very interference resistant.


----------



## Funkadelicfred (Jan 30, 2019)

VELOCI3 said:


> Are those probes on CANBUS? I just ran a ton of those through Liebert overhead condensers and there were a lot of power wires nearby. No comm issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe so, I'm just an apprentice so I'm not very up to date on communication methods but it's going into an Edge controller onto the PCB connectors inside.


----------



## Funkadelicfred (Jan 30, 2019)

splatz said:


> We don't have Tek cabe down here, but it's PVC coated armored cable, right? That's going to prevent most interference.
> 
> Sensor cables are much different from voice / data / video cables. I don't know what kind of temperature sensors you're using, but that dramatically changes things. I think thermistors are pretty safe, 0-10V and I think RTDs, interference can easily affect accuracy. If it's actually a 4-20ma transmitter, it's pretty much interference proof. If it's an RS-485 transmitter, it's very interference resistant.


Yes, just like BX/AC wrapped in plastic coating, suitable for everywhere. I think it's RTD because the signal goes to an Edge controller which I believe is the transmitter but don't quote me on that. Sounds like it's pretty safe to go beside it though.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

splatz said:


> We don't have Tek cabe down here, but it's PVC coated armored cable, right? That's going to prevent most interference.
> 
> Sensor cables are much different from voice / data / video cables. I don't know what kind of temperature sensors you're using, but that dramatically changes things. I think thermistors are pretty safe, 0-10V and I think RTDs, interference can easily affect accuracy. If it's actually a 4-20ma transmitter, it's pretty much interference proof. If it's an RS-485 transmitter, it's very interference resistant.



Correct. The armor shields the teck.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Separation is always the best practice, but since this is not a verified / certified network I would be less concerned. Now that you are saying that it is more for instrumentation vice data, I am less concerned. I would however use shielded cables and make syre your drains are in tact and you should be fine.

Cheers
John


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

VELOCI3 said:


> Are those probes on CANBUS? I just ran a ton of those through Liebert overhead condensers and there were a lot of power wires nearby. No comm issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m working next door to a canbus store. Wow, is that place busy.

Oops, sorry, it’s a cannabis store. Carry on...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I’m working next door to a canbus store. Wow, is that place busy.
> 
> Oops, sorry, it’s a cannabis store. Carry on...


You should be asslep.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

J hooks?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You should be asslep.


Yes, mom.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Tonedeaf said:


> J hooks?


They can be effective, but there is a concern of there is too many cables on them. If they are the more flat type it is less of an issue of the bottom cable(s) being crushed on the narrow post / pin vice a more flat type.

Cheers
John


----------



## Funkadelicfred (Jan 30, 2019)

And my boss is running the sensor cables/control cabling in conduit for some reason too. I'm not really sure why, seems like a lot of extra work when they could just be strapped to the ceiling.


----------

